# New Metroid a possibility?



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

> Retro Studios is ramping up talent acquisition for a variety of crucial roles, sparking rumors that development for Metroid Wii U is underway.
> 
> Among the several postings, there are five job advertisements for high-level profiles including Senior Tools Engineer, AI Engineer, FX Artist, Tools Engineer and Gameplay Engineer.
> 
> Four out of the five positions will require work on 3DS/Wii U, while the last one will possibly juggle tasks across all Nintendo consoles.







**brinstar intensifies**










​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2014)

No more prime, please. And no more prequels.

I just want more classic Metroids. Although I'm sure Miyamoto and Metroid's producer talked about Nintendo spitballing ideas about both 3D and 2D Metroid, that'd be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2014)

explain to me what's wrong with Prime, exactly.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No more prime, please. And no more prequels
> 
> I just want more classic Metroids. Although I'm sure Miyamoto and Metroid's producer talked about Nintendo spitballing ideas about both 3D and 2D Metroid, that'd be the best of both worlds.



You know what I can't wait to see finished?



If you think this is some bullshit little fan game, think again. This is a fucking kickass remake of Metroid 2 that's difficult like you wouldn't BELIEVE and it has new content to boot, even though it follows the original gameboy game to the letter otherwise.

This is a seriously amazing thing. I highly recommend you try the demo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You know what I can't wait to see finished?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked that out YEARS ago, so how far have they come along?


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

As long as there's another MOM.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> explain to me what's wrong with Prime, exactly.



It's not 2D Metroid, of course.



krory said:


> As long as there's another MOM.



Shut your whore mouth, krory.



Naruto said:


> You know what I can't wait to see finished?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll get to play it when I'm on my deathbed before telling my firstborn that he's not the disappointment he thought he was since he managed to download and give me the finished version of that remake.

He's still a disappointment, though. A game isn't going to wash away poor life choices and lifestyles.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not 2D Metroid, of course.



And           ?


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

But MOM was a masterpiece, it was a credit to video game writing and the truest, most flattering representation of female characters in video game history.

Zoe Quinn and Anna Snarkeesian would be proud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Zoe Quinn and Anna Snarkeesian would be proud.



As long as Adam give them permission to be proud.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> And           ?



And Metroid, Return of Samus, Super Metroid, Zero Mission and Fusion.

The fact that the Director, gameplay designer and lead artist of the Prime series left Retro years ago also helps my lack of excitement for another Prime game.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Metroid, Return of Samus, Super Metroid, Zero Mission and Fusion.



Doesn't explain anything, so irrelevant. 



> The fact that the Director, gameplay designer and lead artist of the Prime series left Retro years ago also helps my lack of excitement for another Prime game.



Now, why didn't you just say this to start with?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

I would love Metroid to get the same treatment Zelda did on the 3DS.

But I wouldn't mind a prime-esque game on the Wii U either.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

:metroid :metroid :metroid


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

:samus

Did it work?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

It's actually ": metroid" (no space)


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

:metroid

Awww, yeah


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll gladly take another Prime.

I'll gladly take another 2d Metroid (though its not happening if its on Wii U.)

Just keep Samus from saying thinga and we're square.


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2014)

Please no more Prime, there has been enough. Samus should either return to her 2D roots or they should make a 3D game that isn't in first person that somehow doesn't suck. There does not need to be any more first person Metroids.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2014)

There's only been like 4 Prime games tho...

I'd love for any new Metroid to be honest. Still trying to find a copy of Metroid Prime 1.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Just keep Samus from saying thinga and we're square.



I liked the voice, just not the dialogue.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You know what I can't wait to see finished?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy right here knows what's good.

It's sad that AM2R is only about 50% finished, though.


----------



## Simon (Aug 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No more prime, please.




I'm so sick of Metroidvania style games.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 26, 2014)

I would love a new Metroid Prime on the WiiU. Hence I would even love Metroid Prime Remaster on the WiiU... All this glory in HD!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2014)

my cynicism is flaring

not going to happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2014)

2D Metroidvania would be best IMO.. I'll be honest, I haven't play a 3D Metroid yet.. I still count as a Metroid fan right? :metroid


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah you do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2014)

Alright..


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love the prime series.

They can probably keep the 2d ones on handheld.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

I just hope a new 2d metroid game gets released one day. Those are the only ones I'm any good at.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm definitely hoping for a classic Metroid adventure, but I would take another game like Prime in a heartbeat.

Heck, like I said the dream would be classic on 3DS and Prime on Wii U.


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

Forget what I said. Prime would be better than having no Metroid games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

^

Well, that's true.

But Prime is so slow, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2014)

why do metroid fans feel left out when we starfox fans have been waiting for 8 fucking years for a new game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

Because we don't need to compare our series of choice to other neglected game series in order to validate our need for new games?

You timed that outraged post a little too late considering Miyamoto is working on a new Starfox.


----------



## The Scenario (Oct 25, 2014)

Id have liked if they made a Metroid where there was a red Phaaze producing Red Phazon, like the kind seen in Metroid prime 1, where it was also hinted in 3 with Red phazite. 

Or a FPS after Metroid 4.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 28, 2014)

krory said:


> As long as there's another MOM.



Second this post, because srs, it'll be the only thing we'll get.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2014)

How do you not want a metroidvania

From Metroid?

Do you motherfuckers go to a coffee shop and order juice?


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd love a classic/Prime-style game for Metroid

Lord knows that I played Prime Trilogy until my fingers bled


----------



## Aldric (Jun 20, 2015)

hey guise why isnt anybody posting abot it its finally here a new metrodi game! arent yuo excited????


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2015)

Aldric said:


> hey guise why isnt anybody posting abot it its finally here a new metrodi game! arent yuo excited????


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2015)

what new metroid game


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 20, 2015)

Pls let this be real. I have suffered enough torment...

Bring on a new Metroid Prime game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZNwICMDMV-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Pls let this be real. I have suffered enough torment...
> 
> Bring on a new Metroid Prime game.



Have you not seen the date? Someone necro'd it for funsies.

Closing the thread.


----------

